# Who will win?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Based on polling data and the prediction markets, Clinton has an 80% chance. I don't like it, but it is what it is.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Who?

The political machines,


and Cabelas/Bass Pro.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately our government is a corrupt criminal organization that attracts people with the worst elements of human behavior and dignity. For the most part those that seek public office will lie, cheat, steal and prostitute themselves to the lowest common denominator for some crummy little political office. At this point I can't tell who will win. But I can tell you who the losers are, it is us the American public. Out of 330 million people, is this the best we can do? May God help our Constitutional Republic. We're sure gonna' need it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope common sense prevails & America wins! Scary times?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Blackhawkman said:


> *I hope common sense prevails & America wins!* Scary times?


Common sense?

America already elected a radical black militant. Twice! The question now is will they elect a criminal pathological, congenital lying bitch? Scary times indeed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If Hillary wins, I'm going to move to AZ. 

Oh wait......I already live in AZ. Never mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If Hillary wins, I'm going to move to AZ.
> 
> Oh wait......I already live in AZ. Never mind. :mrgreen:


I guess we can both thank God for that!


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> If Hillary wins, I'm going to move to AZ.
> 
> Oh wait......I already live in AZ. Never mind. :mrgreen:





desertman said:


> I guess we can both thank God for that!


I live in neighboring NV where a ballot initiative on background checks is expected to pass. I hope that Bloomberg bastard rots in hell!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If Hillary wins there will be massive celebrations and dancing in the streets.......................................................................................................of Iran, Syria, Libya, North Korea etc. etc.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> I live in neighboring NV where a ballot initiative on background checks is expected to pass. I hope that Bloomberg bastard rots in hell!


Unfortunately you've got Clark County running your state. Fortunately Harry "The Hole" Reid will soon be gone. What a loathsome detestable swine he is. As bad as Bloomberg is, it's the people who elect the politicians who carry out his will that are to blame.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just got home from voting. The counter on the ballot machine said 605 when I put my ballot in. I asked the official observer about it and he replied that things were a bit slow. I told him not to worry, and that things will get busy when all of the republicans get off of work.:lol:

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I just got home from voting. The counter on the ballot machine said 605 when I put my ballot in. I asked the official observer about it and he replied that things were a bit slow. I told him not to worry, and that things will get busy when all of the republicans get off of work.:lol:
> 
> GW


Yeah, the government dependents can go vote around 11 or12 or1, whenever they get around to getting out of bed and out of the house. Early afternoon is probably the best time to expect to see them at the polls, unlike those who actually have to go to a job everyday.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If Hillary wins, I'm going to move to AZ.
> 
> Oh wait......I already live in AZ. Never mind. :mrgreen:


What will it take to rent your garage out for me to move in??????


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> What will it take to rent your garage out for me to move in??????


We just had a 12x20x13 storage shed erected, and it has two 8x12 lofts in it.

Sad part is, my wife has it 90% filled already.


----------



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)

My Shield 9 voted for Trump.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that you have voted keep this in mind....... *All governments are self serving to the government......*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Blackhawkman said:


> I hope common sense prevails & America wins! Scary times?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

The prediction markets have completely flipped. Now it's Trump who has an 80% chance of winning! It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife is doing backflips that Trump is doing so well. 

It might be a good night to hit her up for a backrub once we go to bed. :mrgreen:


----------



## BBtruck (Jul 4, 2014)

Trump para Presidente!!! Say this Hispanic of dark complexion and all American.... I'm also about drunk and if I pass out before the final tally which is right now 209 for the lying Bitch and 244 for El Trumpo... Drain the Swamp!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not doing a victory lap yet, but I do have new faith in the people.

God bless America!

GW


----------



## BBtruck (Jul 4, 2014)

Me too. I remember how snug Hillary looked on the debates and how the news media was just making Trump look like a racist idiot...now they are a little nervous. Makes me feel a bit snug myself.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

goldwing said:


> I'm not doing a victory lap yet, but I do have new faith in the people.
> 
> God bless America!
> 
> GW


And God bless Wisconsin!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, my wife got up at 4AM EST and looked at the results so she already knew who won. I myself tossed and turned all night. Couldnt watch any news program. Watched reruns of Walker and a hockey game.

About 2 weeks ago I started a batch of my "Curley Sam Pale Ale". We will bottle it on Friday and it should be ready well before Christmas. Maybe will try a bottle at Thanksgiving.
This is my 3rd batch using my own home grown hops.
I had no idea at the time that a major celebration would be coming!

God Bless the USA!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems that once again a bunch of self important Hollywood has beens have been chirping about how they were leaving the USA if Trump wins. A cheery wave of the middle finger to the sorry asses of: Sam Jackson, Barb Streisand, Whooooopi Goldberg, Jon Stewart, Bryan Cranston, Amy Schumer, Cher Bono, Miley Cyrus, Nev Campbell and Chelsea Handler. Since none of them have the balls to actually leave, they can stop by my house in WISCONSIN and kiss my ass.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See response #13, at: http://www.handgunforum.net/firearm-political-discussion/77554-trump-your-thoughts.html
Irony is a wonderful thing.

(We're not permitted to double post.)


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> It seems that once again a bunch of self important Hollywood has beens have been chirping about how they were leaving the USA if Trump wins. A cheery wave of the middle finger to the sorry asses of: Sam Jackson, Barb Streisand, Whooooopi Goldberg, Jon Stewart, Bryan Cranston, Amy Schumer, Cher Bono, Miley Cyrus, Nev Campbell and Chelsea Handler. Since none of them have the balls to actually leave, they can stop by my house in WISCONSIN and kiss my ass
> GW


Good riddance to all of them, imo


----------

